# World of Warcraft: Legion (6th expansion) announced



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 5, 2015)

EDIT:







This may be the expansion that makes or breaks WoW, given the recent news of the huge sub drop since WoD's release.

https://www.reddit.com/r/wow/comments/3ftfcs/gamescom_live_thread/ A live thread on Reddit for those interested.


----------



## Ashahalasin (Aug 6, 2015)

I doubt it will break WoW, it will however halt it from being the juggernaut it once was. 

That being said, the game is 11 years old now, so a lot of people have played it for many years and have left, come back for new content, then unsub again. As long as they still get the initial large buy of the expansion, I don't think the subdrop rate will be too much of an issue. 

They do need something to turn the game around and bring people in. I loved the idea of Cataclysm and think it was great, especially the old world redesign, but the lack of end content really was a big draw back. Since then every expansion has seen a lot of hit and miss on concept and end game. They overestimated how much people wanted Pandaren, so that was actually more detrimental than it was helpful (although I like the Pandaren), and WoD's storyline got changed half-way through and in the end has been a bit haphazard and not very good. 

Time for a solid expansion.


----------



## ferret (Aug 6, 2015)

I wonder if the subscriber drop takes into consideration those that switched to buying time token on the AH. I.e. are they still considered subscribers? Blizzard is still getting their pound of flesh from whoever bought the token.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Aug 6, 2015)

I think that the WoW 2 we hear rumors about every year would be massive if it actually happened. At this point, I can't see any actual new players joining in droves. It seems as if it's mostly old subs coming back whenever they release an expansion. The game looks dated and feels dated and is a pretty cliquey game. You've either played for years and know hundreds of people and have super legendary gear or you're a new kid that's just trying to find a guild that will do a dungeon with you every so often. There are in jokes you're not part of, legends of past players, in game events, blah blah. But, despite the sub losses, I still don't feel like the game is going to die anytime soon.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 6, 2015)

ferret said:


> I wonder if the subscriber drop takes into consideration those that switched to buying time token on the AH. I.e. are they still considered subscribers? Blizzard is still getting their pound of flesh from whoever bought the token.



Tokens are accounted for in the subscription base. I'm pretty sure that they're counting by active accounts.

EDIT:

Youtube Stream


----------



## stevexc (Aug 6, 2015)

DEMON HUNTER WHAAAAT

sorry little bit pumped


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 6, 2015)

stevexc said:


> DEMON HUNTER WHAAAAT
> 
> sorry little bit pumped



I got goosebumps. 

And I ....ing hated Warlords.


----------



## stevexc (Aug 6, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I got goosebumps.
> 
> And I ....ing hated Warlords.



You and about 5 million others 

Smart call on Blizz's part. They needed an ex-pac that would get the BC crowd pumped again... so why not revisit BC and give us the class that's been asked for since, well, BC?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 6, 2015)

> FEATURES:
> New continent: The Broken Isles
> New class: Demon Hunter
> Artifacts: customizable weapons that grow in power as you do
> ...


...Personally, I'm not a fan of the level boost. 

I'm still unsure if I'l resub, though. As cool as the DH's and Illidan are, I still feel burned from WoD.

EDIT: If it's $50 again, there's a huge chance I won't re-sub.


----------



## ferret (Aug 6, 2015)

I've got enough gold that I could buy a few months of time if I want to try it out. Of course, I'd have to pay for the xpac itself... :/


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 6, 2015)

I've always liked WoW but just can't put enough time into it to stay caught up which is annoying. The original game was great and the expansions have been largely entertaining though hit and miss.

For those calling it "dated" - What MMO that has a reasonable playerbase today is better playing and looking? Everything I've read about gets .... reviews and doesn't look any better, but I don't keep very good tabs on new games so I could have missed a lot.


----------



## Severance (Aug 6, 2015)

If Sargeras isn't the final boss of this expansion then I feel like Activision is making Blizzard make WoW their RPG CoD.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Aug 7, 2015)

I loved WoD at first but knowing I paid 50 bucks for a year of content and only 2 big patches sort of stings. Now that they want to make expansions smaller and succeed each other faster I hope they adjust the price accordingly. 

I played WoD for two months in the beginning, came back a month or less ago and I've already done pretty much everything there is to do. The only things I haven't done yet are darkmoon faire and pet battles because I couldn't be buggered... At least coming back in the last 6 months of pandaria I felt like I had something to do. 

Also, bummed that they again haven't implemented murlocs as a playable race  them demon hunters tho.


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 8, 2015)

UnderTheSign said:


> I loved WoD at first but knowing I paid 50 bucks for a year of content and only 2 big patches sort of stings.



$50 single player games rarely have even 100 hours of content, why should a WoW expansion have more?


----------



## ferret (Aug 8, 2015)

troyguitar said:


> $50 single player games rarely have even 100 hours of content, why should a WoW expansion have more?



Well, possibly due to paying $15/mo on top of that. 

That said, although I bought it and raided through T17, I almost walked away from Draenor due to the price hike from $40 to $50, just on personal principal.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 8, 2015)

troyguitar said:


> $50 single player games rarely have even 100 hours of content, why should a WoW expansion have more?



Because expansions in the past, which all had LOADS more content, were $40. 

Hell, $40 would have been too little for all that WoD offered, given how little they supported it. 

Also, there's going to be a Q&A tomorrow, so we might get more details.


----------



## wankerness (Aug 8, 2015)

I haven't touched this game in years, but I played it religiously from about the time BC launched through slightly after the launch of the Firelands raid in Cataclysm (last day I played was the day my guild killed Ragnaros 2.0, IIRC). If they released a WoW 2 I would be all over it, but every expansion just raising the level cap further makes me not want to touch it again, it seems like such an impossible task to catch up at this point and that prevents me from renewing just to check out new content. Did they just entirely remove leveling from 1-85, or what?! How does anyone start playing the game at this point?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 9, 2015)

Leveling from 1 - 80 is easy mode, with or without heirlooms. Like, it's boringly easy.  

I decided to make a new character starting from scratch before Warlords released. I half-assed it, and I got a character 1 - 90 in a month. I imagine if you put effort into it, you could have done it even less.

It was already easy after everything was nerfed near the end of Burning Crusade, but it was made mind-numbingly easy after the world revamp for Cataclysm.

EDIT: Also, for the pre-Warlords patch, they nerfed Pandaria a good bit, too. Before the patch, I had trouble handling those Mogu elites in the Vale for dailies. After the patch, I was able to solo a bunch at once.


----------



## stevexc (Aug 9, 2015)

^
Plus WoD came with a free level 90 boost and, from what it looks like, Legion is going to do the same with a free level 100 boost.

But yeah, as long as you can keep focused (I can't) it's relatively trivial to burn through 1-90.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Aug 9, 2015)

troyguitar said:


> $50 single player games rarely have even 100 hours of content, why should a WoW expansion have more?



Like the others said, mostly because that's what I've been paying for the previous 4 expansions. Why would they now charge the same for less content? They even said they wanted to release expansions shorter after another so that'd mean spending that 40-50 more often as well.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 10, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also, there's going to be a Q&A tomorrow, so we might get more details.



I hope none of you watched it, because they didn't go into details at all.  They only answered 2 questions. One was just to confirm they would re-tool professions again, and another to confirm they were adding another character slot. Other than that, we'll have to wait for Blizzcon.

EDIT: The good thing is they're also trying to homogenize classes, as well. Hunters will be able to use melee weapons again, and survival will be a pure-melee spec. I also believe I've heard they're going to change up priests so Disc will be half healing, half DPS. 

Also, an interview:



Class Halls will be somewhat similar to Garrisons, but "more different than similar." They no longer have the bank, AH, etc. 

Dalaran will be kind of the same, but with different tweaks. The Underbelly will be a FFA PvP "arena", and you'll be able to bribe guards to leave you alone.

Even though DHs have 2 talent trees, they won't phase out any of the in-place ones, only try to make them more distinct. They talk about the hunter and priest, but also talk about the rogue. Sub rogue will be more "ninja", combat will be more "pirate", assassination will be poisons/dots.

PvP gear and resilience will be phased out with the new honor system. The Prestige system will try to add an incentive to keep playing, even if you reach max PvP level.

They're trying to avoid people transmoging old legenderies so that people try not to farm old content. They might relax this stance in the future.

Demon Hunters get warglaive artifacts (obviously  ). Which ones they get will depend on their spec. 

Demon Hunters are elves only for lore reasons, but might be available for all races "once they've been around for a long time, like future expansions." 

Demon hunters will start off somewhere between level 95 - 100.

They're happy with how Tanaan came out, and consider it a success, but didn't like how the dailies worked, and want to make it work closer to patch 5.1.

Gul'dan isn't the big boss, just the "instigator" similar to Garrosh.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 8, 2015)

There apparently hasn't been a lot of new stuff, but there's a possibility they're going to add an adventure mode to World of Warcraft.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 6, 2015)

Bump:

Yup, $50 price tag and possible release date either on, or before, September 2016.

MMO-Champion - Legion Releasing by September 2016, Level 100 Boost, Early Demon Hunter Access

I think I'm officially done with WoW.


----------



## ferret (Nov 6, 2015)

It's another goddamn year away? What happened to an expansion a year, Blizzard, so we didn't get stuck in a single raid tier for 12 ....ing months?  Lol.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Nov 6, 2015)

Wtf are we going to do until September 2016 though?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 6, 2015)

I should note this is apparently a rumor, and we won't find out officially until the WoW panel at Blizzcon.

But given how I wasted $50 on a non-refundable copy of WoD, I'm not falling for this .... again.  If it's good, then I'm waiting until a few months in. Everyone raved about WoD at the beginning, but then it ended up being the worst expansion for over half the userbase it seems.


----------



## stevexc (Nov 6, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Bump:
> 
> Yup, $50 price tag and possible release date either on, or before, September 2016.
> 
> ...



Sweet, see you back on in September 

A lot of what I'm reading is predicting a much earlier drop than September though - that estimated date looks like it's just the end of the quarter, so we could be seeing it as early as July. Legacy of the Void was given an "On Or Before March 2016" originally. They would be stupid not to release it closer to the movie, though, that's gonna stir up a lot of hype.

This is gonna be the x-pac that makes or breaks WoW. With how much of a disappointment WoD was they are screwed if this is anywhere near as bad - and it's going to be held up to much higher scrutiny. On paper I'm optimistic, but with their track record...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 6, 2015)

stevexc said:


> Sweet, see you back on in September



Might actually happen.  I was intent on quitting WoW after Cataclysm, but eventually came back late in MoP because of Warlords. 

But I don't know. Warlords reeaaallly soured my taste for WoW. Blizzard made a lot of promises they didn't live up to.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Nov 6, 2015)

Warlords was awesome when it just came out. It felt good. It looked good. The new stuff was pretty fun. But Jesus, did it crash and burn... 

Oh well, once my sub ends I won't be resubbing until close to legion. Assuming they hype it up enough for me to fall for it anyway  until then, I'll be enjoying old memories on Nostalrius.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 6, 2015)

They just showed the trailer at Blizzcon. 

Summer 2016.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 29, 2015)

So, there's been a ....ton of spoilers leaked from datamining. Here's a few I'll spoiler tag:



Spoiler



-Varian Wrynn is either dead or assumed dead. Andiun becomes king.
-Magni Bronzebeard returns as king of Ironforge.
-Vol'Jin goes missing, Sylvannas becomes warchief of the horde in his place.
-MU Grom Hellscream (not WoD Grommash) will be resurrected as undead.
-Calia Menethil, Athras' sister, will be there.
-Anduin Lothar, Llane Wrynn, and Arthas will be "revived". Possibly through flashbacks.
-Medivh and Aegwynn will be featured in some way, due to things being found in game: -Echo of Medivh, Vision of Medivh, Image of Aegwynn and Aegwynn's Construct.
-Tirion dies (audio)
-Ysera possibly becomes corrupted (image)
-There's an NPC called "Wrath of Azshara" (image)
-Grand Magister Rommath joins the Kirin Tor

It's also being speculated that Lor'Themar will die/go missing and Alleria will lead the Blood Elves in his place, Baine will be leaving the horde, Greymane will die (here), and that either Ner'hzul and/or Bolvar (as the Lich King) will partner with the Ebon Blade.

EDIT: Arthas comes back in spirit form (link)
Tirion once more confirmed dead. (audio)
Speculation that Varian didn't die, but is in hiding as a bandit lord(link).


----------



## UnderTheSign (Nov 30, 2015)

If that's all gonna happen for real, this is going to be.one of the most rollercoaster rides of expansions ever lore wise...


----------



## Blytheryn (Nov 30, 2015)

I really wish that they would have some sort of Mythic 10 man. Mythic 20 made my guild crash and burn. We were a tight knit group of guys, having fun and raiding like hell, but it was hard to find 10 more that would be permanent. Really sucks. The new gear looks awesome and I'll buy the expansion and resub for sure though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm gonna keep trying to update the spoiler post before as much as I can before the edit closes. After that, I'll start a new post.


----------



## wankerness (Nov 30, 2015)

I haven't touched WoW since 2011 - the last thing I did in the game was beat Ragnaros 2.0 in 25 man. I recently have been trying out FF14, and am not sure how I feel about it. The 2.5 second GCD is the biggest thing that's driving me insane, it feels SO slow compared to WoW, especially as a tank/DPS. It seems like the fight mechanics tend to be much more complex and fluid than WoW, a lot of the regular dungeons have some bosses that are just absolutely constant AOE dodging and DPS checks on adds, which is nice. The healing is the more frenzied variety seen in TBC/WOTLK instead of the rapid mana drain annoyance of Cataclysm (I especially like not having to sit down and drink after every pull in this game). Did WoW get easier again over time? Or at least, is the difficulty less balanced around the healer going OOM in five seconds if the DPS stands in stuff they aren't supposed to? >:O

With Cataclysm I know they tried making dungeons more difficult, but my memory of it was pretty much it just made life miserable as a healer since they primarily increased difficulty by destroying mana regen (I switched to Shadow Priest after playing Holy all through TBC and WOTLK). What happened with the subsequent two expansions, roughly? Did it get harder? Easier? What are the basic mechanic differences since back in the day (apart from the stupid Panda race/Monk class which I have no interest in whatsoever)?


----------



## Arkeion (Mar 18, 2016)

I'll buy it. I always do. This game gave me so many great memories during my high school days. There's nothing like taking a lazy Saturday stroll through Azeroth. I get warm fuzzies every time I think about it.


----------



## Blytheryn (Mar 18, 2016)

At this stage I just can't wait for the new expac. We're getting the guild going again (that WoD killed) and I just can't wait to romp around on those days that you really have nothing to do, and just have fun. Also, the new class weapons look SICK???


----------



## Arkeion (Mar 18, 2016)

Blytheryn said:


> At this stage I just can't wait for the new expac. We're getting the guild going again (that WoD killed) and I just can't wait to romp around on those days that you really have nothing to do, and just have fun. Also, the new class weapons look SICK???



The new weapons look fuggin incredible. I love the idea too. Kinda wish they'd find an alternative to raising the level cap though. 

Also agree. Best days in the game are when you aren't really doing anything endgame. Some of the best times I've had were leveling and doing the Loremaster achievement.


----------



## Blytheryn (Mar 18, 2016)

Arkeion said:


> The new weapons look fuggin incredible. I love the idea too. Kinda wish they'd find an alternative to raising the level cap though.
> 
> Also agree. Best days in the game are when you aren't really doing anything endgame. Some of the best times I've had were leveling and doing the Loremaster achievement.



As an Unholy Death Knight, I'm flipping out a little bit. Looks like so much fun. Some of my best WoW memories are just jumping around shrine or Orgrimmar and being in stupid chats or going for mounts/armor sets.


----------



## wankerness (Mar 18, 2016)

I renewed just to see what was going on. I find it really funny that after a more than five year break, practically everything in the game is familiar. Every noob still is rocking the Kingslayer title (or the hardmode ones from that expansion which you can now get by running into the instance by yourself in greens), virtually all the class specs play about the same only now the talent trees are retarded with about 2 choices that actually affect anything, professions have been completely neutered to be pointless (now you can only enchant like 3 slots?), no one ever talks about any of the Panda expansion, and this new expansion seems to mainly consist of people sitting in their garrisons and using the raid finder, which requires virtually no attention to kill any bosses other than maybe Archimonde.

I am curious how the experience differs if you're actually in a guild, but I don't feel like I want to go through the recruitment process all over again considering I have seen literally one other player I recognized from my 24/7 days. Also, I completely don't understand what's going on with servers now. Like, 90% of the people I see walking around are on a different server, so what do servers even matter at this point? Do you have to be on the same server as people to be in a guild with them, is that it? And are these new multi-servers EVERYONE from all the servers that you can see, or some random sampling of people from your server and the others? So confusing.

The leveling is pretty hilarious right now, at least. 85-90 takes maybe 5-6 hours and is intolerable cause of how awful the quests are in the first pandaren zone (having to do that series where you play as the dwarf and the night elf and the fishman and the sniper is the worst), but 90-100 takes even less time than that if you just get an addon with treasure locations and you fly around picking them up assuming you have enough rested XP. After finally grinding out flying on my first character, I've gotten 5 more characters to 100 in about a month of playing a few nights a week.  I have everything other than a Monk to at least 85, and everything else other than a warlock to at least 92. It's kind of ridiculous. I'll be all set for next expansion if I haven't re-quit by then, I guess!


----------



## lemeker (Mar 18, 2016)

The only thing I really like about WoD was the storyline. I thought it was cool, but I think they executed the actual game play wrong. 

The garrisons actually kind of bother me. I agree, that they butchered the professions. I also wish they would go back to the old talent trees. 

I am looking forward to the next x-pac. I am also one of the few apparently, who really dug MoP, I had a blast with that x-pac.


----------



## wankerness (Mar 18, 2016)

As far as I can tell from blasting through the 85-90 on several characters (barely getting to see much any of the zones besides the first one, unfortunately) and maxing out all the professions, MoP had the most in-depth profession system of any of the expansions and a TON of quest/zone/rep content which is totally lacking in WOD. I don't know what any of the raids were like, but I'm guessing they were probably better than this expansion's as well. I personally just quit the game because I got a full-time job that had hours that completely ran counter to my guild's raiding hours and I felt like I needed a break anyway, and hearing that the next expansion would be a bunch of frickin pandas was all I needed to take that extra step away from the game. I stopped right after my guild cleared Firelands, so early/mid 2011. I'm sort of sorry I missed what seems to maybe have been a fun expansion, but I'm not sorry I had 5 years of life that I might not otherwise have had


----------



## Arkeion (Mar 18, 2016)

It'll never be WotLK again. I've accepted that. I think they've changed the game so much to make it easier for new subs that they're sort of killing the quirks this game has that made it WoW. I hated it when they overhauled the talent tree system. Hybrid classes were _fun_ and now it seems every build has pretty much negligible talents. It just seems I fell out of love with the game at the launch of Cata or shortly after it. 

But like I said, I do still appreciate the game. I love that I can still play it when I'm feeling nostalgic. Endgame just isn't fun to me anymore, however. I hope the new expac can change that for me but I haven't been really into endgame since ICC. It's like that band you absolutely loved until they sobered up. They fixed a lot of "problems" now, but the game just isn't as bad ass as its drunken druggy former self.


----------



## wankerness (Mar 21, 2016)

Arkeion said:


> It'll never be WotLK again. I've accepted that. I think they've changed the game so much to make it easier for new subs that they're sort of killing the quirks this game has that made it WoW. I hated it when they overhauled the talent tree system. Hybrid classes were _fun_ and now it seems every build has pretty much negligible talents. It just seems I fell out of love with the game at the launch of Cata or shortly after it.
> 
> But like I said, I do still appreciate the game. I love that I can still play it when I'm feeling nostalgic. Endgame just isn't fun to me anymore, however. I hope the new expac can change that for me but I haven't been really into endgame since ICC. It's like that band you absolutely loved until they sobered up. They fixed a lot of "problems" now, but the game just isn't as bad ass as its drunken druggy former self.



The funny thing was, at the time of WOTLK everyone was freaking out that it had been severely dumbed-down for idiots compared to BC (which was true). It's just way worse now. Cataclysm was a corrective in many ways, the dungeons were HARD compared to the random AOE fest that WOTLK turned into as soon as everyone had been facerolling through Naxx for a couple months. I kind of hated Cataclysm cause they kept the dumbed-down mechanics of WOTLK for healers, but kicked the damage and mana problems back up to the BC level while making max power heals only hit for like 30% of someone's life bar, so as a healer I was going out of mana all the time but didn't have all the mechanics from BC like downranking and the 5 second rule to combat it. It was miserable. It still seems to be kind of like that (actually, even worse, since Circle of Healing/the druid equivalent now have a cast time!), the dungeons are just much easier (at least on heroic, I haven't tried mythic). It's funny right now with the Timewalking dungeons, like this weekend I keep getting Pit of Saron from WOTLK, and it's insane how hard it is with idiots who don't know how to CC, interrupt, or FF.  That stuff didn't seem hard back in the day, but now it does since the game is even more dumbed-down.


----------



## Arkeion (Mar 21, 2016)

wankerness said:


> The funny thing was, at the time of WOTLK everyone was freaking out that it had been severely dumbed-down for idiots compared to BC (which was true). It's just way worse now. Cataclysm was a corrective in many ways, the dungeons were HARD compared to the random AOE fest that WOTLK turned into as soon as everyone had been facerolling through Naxx for a couple months. I kind of hated Cataclysm cause they kept the dumbed-down mechanics of WOTLK for healers, but kicked the damage and mana problems back up to the BC level while making max power heals only hit for like 30% of someone's life bar, so as a healer I was going out of mana all the time but didn't have all the mechanics from BC like downranking and the 5 second rule to combat it. It was miserable. It still seems to be kind of like that (actually, even worse, since Circle of Healing/the druid equivalent now have a cast time!), the dungeons are just much easier (at least on heroic, I haven't tried mythic). It's funny right now with the Timewalking dungeons, like this weekend I keep getting Pit of Saron from WOTLK, and it's insane how hard it is with idiots who don't know how to CC, interrupt, or FF.  That stuff didn't seem hard back in the day, but now it does since the game is even more dumbed-down.



I played WoW all weekend long. I probably logged 20 hours over the course of 3 days. (I really needed that.) I didn't realize how easy the game had gotten until I started the Timewalking event. The Wrath dungeons made me do a double-take. Like "We just wiped on Commander Stoutbeard?" which, honestly, was quite fun. I raided (albeit LFR) and never died, and I had no idea what the strategy was on any of the bosses. I did the first 2 wings of Hellfire Citadel.

Last time I binged, I had a fresh 100 Prot Pally. Literally in quest greens/some blues. I queued as tank and just facerolled every dungeon I was in. It seems like the encounters now _have_ a strategy, but the strategy isn't *mandatory* to survive the encounter. It seems like they've made heroic dungeons easy mode. I had no idea there were Mythic dungeons, though.

Maybe all of that is their plan? The Raid Finder/LFG is just for getting gear so you can begin to raid content outside of LFR. I think I remember them saying content was basically dumbed-down so casual players could experience the full game. Bah, filthy casuals


----------



## Asrial (Mar 29, 2016)

Yeah, I redeemed a 10-day trial over easter, still got 48h left on the timer. The first level of WoD seemed really, *really* good, and levelling seems way less grindy in the first levels. Managed to pull my hunter from 23 to 60 so far.

Had a fling at MoP, but haven't played seriously since WotLK. And holy cow the game has changed! Although, as many points out, professions seems moot and dungeons are pure faceroll, the actual questing content seems stellar, and garrisons looks cool. Might be re-subscribing!


----------



## Rock4ever (Mar 30, 2016)

I'll probably buy Legion but it'll be probably at the end of the cycle and just to enjoy the story. It sucks- for years I've wanted a NElf themed xpack....and it finally comes when I've no ....s left to give about the game. I'm just really tired of games with a neverending gear treadmill with a casino's chance of getting all the .... you want- same goes for diablo too


----------



## Arkeion (Mar 31, 2016)

Wish they'd bring back class specific quests for abilities and mounts in Legion, too. I'm not sure why they ever really took them away. Power levelers? Also wish they'd find a solution to increasing the level cap. By the time WoW is dead, level cap will be 250.

Enjoying playing my Fury Warrior at the moment. He's been my main since the end of Wrath. I've been pretty much ignoring Hellfire Citadel. I'll queue up for LFR but other than that, I'm out mount farming and just basking in the nostalgia. I really wish the Cataclysm never happened lol it ruined a lot of my favorite zones.


----------



## wankerness (Mar 31, 2016)

I kind of dislike LFR. I mean, sure it allowed me to see all the bosses within about a week of hitting 100, but it also means there are no LFM groups in trade chat, so you never encounter anyone from your server, so it's basically impossible to find guilds. That's what I get for quitting for five years, I have no connections anymore! And LFR is WAY too easy to hold my interest, but since I've never done any of the bosses on non-LFR, it's not like I'm hard-mode guild material right now either  I basically maxed out my character by LFR standards in about a month (apart from the incredibly boring and tedious legendary quest chain which mostly consists of "kill raid bosses over and over with the content gated in such a way it will take at least a month for each step") and I'm already contemplating quitting again cause there's just nothing for semi-casual players anymore.


----------



## Arkeion (Mar 31, 2016)

wankerness said:


> I kind of dislike LFR. I mean, sure it allowed me to see all the bosses within about a week of hitting 100, but it also means there are no LFM groups in trade chat, so you never encounter anyone from your server, so it's basically impossible to find guilds. That's what I get for quitting for five years, I have no connections anymore! And LFR is WAY too easy to hold my interest, but since I've never done any of the bosses on non-LFR, it's not like I'm hard-mode guild material right now either  I basically maxed out my character by LFR standards in about a month (apart from the incredibly boring and tedious legendary quest chain which mostly consists of "kill raid bosses over and over with the content gated in such a way it will take at least a month for each step") and I'm already contemplating quitting again cause there's just nothing for semi-casual players anymore.



In order for me to stay interested, I had to change the way I play the game. Before, it was just 'endgame endgame endgame stay competitive stay relevant' but I really don't give af about being competitive anymore. I'm not a hardcore gamer, I'm just a dude that plays vidya between life and other hobbies. So I go out and grind on achievements I always thought were cool but never had time to do because 'endgame endgame endgame', and when I get bored I either move on to another item on my list or just log off.

But it is a little sad how dead Trade/LFG channels are (and I'm on Tich). Back in the day you couldn't keep a convo going because of spam/LFM. It was an annoyance at the time, but it's kinda one of those things you miss seeing..

I've been working on the Loremaster achievement lately. Not because I really care about the achievement, I just want to play the game, get hammered, and chillax. That's WoW for me


----------



## wankerness (Apr 3, 2016)

I did all those achievements like loremaster 5+ years ago when I was a diehard. Basically the only stuff I can do on my character for achievements at this point are battle pet BS or PVP (neither of which I enjoy). So, I tend to logon, do some HFC LFR on a character or two, maybe do dailies on one or go for warglaives/thoridal on others, and log off! I've already gotten down to playing maybe 2-3 days a week now. I guess I'll see what happens when the next expansion lands before i re-quit.


----------



## Leberbs (Apr 4, 2016)

WoD pretty much killed the game for me. That expansion did not hook me the way I though it would. Garrison's were cheesy as hell too.


----------



## wankerness (Nov 10, 2016)

So uh, I started playing this a few weeks ago, and I really like it compared to the Garrison bull..... There's still the same idiotic "send followers on quests - gate progress by making you have to send them on 6 multiple hour missions in a row before getting to progress," but a lot of the rest of it feels less gated. There's some weird stuff like "World Quests" now which keep you running around the map at all times, and they combined servers in such a way that it's always heavily populated everywhere. 

This is a terrible thing if you're on a PVP server and aren't the dominant faction (for example, I play alliance, and usually there are ~10 horde for every alliance I see, and often they just camp important quest areas for several hours and make it 100% impossible to progress), but if you're on a PVE server it should be great. 

I haven't done any non-LFR raids, but the instances are cool. The 5 man progression system copying Diablo's "Keystone" system is a good idea, even though as a healer I find it too stressful 

The main gimmick of character progression is now every class/spec has "artifact weapons," which have their own internal talent trees. It is extremely slow to progress with them, naturally, but they're kind of fun. Well, except for the fact that everyone of your spec has the same weapon and there's no getting weapon drops from dungeons/raids anymore! You basically get gem drops, which raise the item level of them, and then get "artifact power" items which are like XP boosts for the weapon's talent trees.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Nov 12, 2016)

I've been enjoying the content so far. There was a period of a month or so when I hit a wall and didn't like playing anymore but I've finally found a friendly guild and have been playing more often.

Finished all of the Suramar main line last week as well and have started the weekly questline. That .... takes ages!


----------

